# Cherry wood a little aggressive for cheese?  Mine was pretty smokey...



## viper (Dec 31, 2010)

After doing some smoking with cherry wood, I am not sure I really like the flavor of it.  Just a little off for me maybe.  Is there a sweeter or lighter wood that would go better with cheese and poultry?  I ran extra sharp cheddar and colby and then did a little test with cream cheese. 

I am running about 60-80F.  I put 1:20 on the firm blocks of cheese and 30 min on the cream cheese.  I think it is the actual smoke flavor that does not excite me... 

Right now I am smoking 2 chicken breasts and will probably feel the same with them....  No problem infusing smoke flavor, just ned to find the right wood...


----------



## tyotrain (Dec 31, 2010)

i like to use apple wood but than again i like the cherry also.


----------



## jjwdiver (Dec 31, 2010)

I also like either Cherry or Apple...just depends on the amount of smoke. Plus I always like the cheese a while after I've smoked it. Right away gets a bitter smoke taste to me, so I vac seal it and try, try, try to wait a couple weeks until I dip into it. Helps to do a batch, then wait a week and do another batch, etc...so I always had cheese that was "aged" the way I liked it and when I craved it I could eat it.

Good luck and if you really dont like the taste - give it away, someone will like it!


----------



## ak1 (Dec 31, 2010)

What he said. Cheese needs a 1-2 week rest after smoking to let the flavours come together.


----------



## meateater (Dec 31, 2010)

Let it rest for two weeks to Mellow. The strong taste will absorb towards the middle and become Super Cheese! I have some almost a year old and it's just getting prime.


----------



## ellymae (Dec 31, 2010)

Yep - It's gotta rest a while.


----------



## viper (Jan 1, 2011)

Is cherry wood a good selection for cheese?  Just seemed to not have that sweeter flavor I remember in some stuff I had before.  Would apple be a sweeter wood? If I wanted sweeter, what would I be looking for?


----------



## smokinstevo27 (Jan 1, 2011)

I am in love with cherry smoke, but if you don't like it apple is an excellent choice. It is milder. ( In my opinion)


----------

